# from stained to black finish???



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I just got ahold of a tank with stand and canopy. It's stained right now but I want to make it black. Problem is I've never done this before and don't know what I'm doing. I just know I want it to look good when I'm done with it.

If I'm painting it do I need to strip it back down to the bare wood or can I just give it a good sanding? Like I said I want it to look good so I'll take it all the way down if it's going to make a difference in the finished product.

Do I start with a rougher sand paper like a 120 grit and then switch to a higher grit to finish up the sanding?

What kind of paint should I use for this thing?

Here's a pic of it so you can see what I'm working with.










Thanks,


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You can just give it a lite sanding to give it some "tooth" for the paint to stick and it should be fine.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I personally would just strip the finish off completely (ok personally I would leave it stained, but since it needs to match the boys room, then it needs to be black). I would start with a 80 or 100 grit sandpaper to get it off mainly, then of course go up to a higher grit to make it nice and smooth. It would probably work to just do like goodie said, though.

Funny, when I read your thread in the journals, I was wondering how you were planning on refinishing it.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Lydia said:


> Funny, when I read your thread in the journals, I was wondering how you were planning on refinishing it.


Me too!  

This will be my first time taking on a project like this and I don't want to mess up a good stand and canopy. 

Do I need to use any type of primer before I paint?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

No need for primer with black paint. I would use an oil based enamel but that is just me.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

This is his TV stand, so I'm trying to get as close to this as I can. Is the oil based enamel the one I need?


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

That looks more like a black stain. You might need to sand the thing down to the wood and then stain it if you want to match that exactly.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I didn't know there was such a thing as a black stain, but if there is cool. I like the idea of staining better than painting anyway. I was thinking the paint would be chipping and peeling.

Down to the bare wood we go.

Thanks,


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I was thinking black stain too.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

and to restain I have to take it all the way down to the bare wood correct?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

If staining then yes to the bare wood. Rough paper, medium paper, then fine paper. Then stain away.


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

then you'll probably want to seal it w/ some poly or something similar. That also takes a couple of sandings.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

The poly comes after the stain? Sounds like maybe I should invest in an electric sander.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

An electric sander would certainly help....

Yes, the polyurethane comes after the stain. I suggest you wet sand with emory cloth between coats of poly. You will get a smoother finish that way.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

OK, it's had it's first sanding with 100 grit paper and I'm a little bit disappointed. The wood used for the canopy and the top and bottom trim of the stand looks good. But the door and the two front pieces don't look so good.

I didn't notice until I started sanding it that one of them was blistered. I don't know if it was from water damage or what. I sanded the area and it doesn't look good at all.

I'm hoping the black stain will cover up the blemishes.

Here's a couple progress pics. Any advice on how to proceed from here?










What should I do with this chipping?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sand, then wood filler?


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Sand, then wood filler?


Wood filler then sand. Loooks like some water damage or the veneer was just jacked. I'd just paint it instead of staining since that "patch" would show under the stain. Oil based paint stinks and takes a long time to dry (unless you're going for the lacquer look). Also keep in mind loads of flaws show under shiney black.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> that "patch" would show under the stain.


I kind of thought it would. OK, back to the paint. I'm gonna patch up those chips and then I still plan on going over the whole thing again with a higher grit before the painting.

Let me know if anything sounds wrong.

Wish me luck  .


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

How about an update?


----------

